# Worst buys of 2017!!!



## Scouse45

Right we all love to hear about the Best Buy’s of the year where the MVPs ate standing proud and we likely to see many squonkers and BBs up there. Without bashing any brands or vendors let’s hear some of your worst buys of the year and reasons why! 

Off hand these r a couple of mine:
1) Number one easily was a predator 3D printed mech Squonker that I think everyone knew was jus rubbish. 
2) I can’t remember when but my therion 166 and bf I was upset with the door had kak magnets and moved a lot. 
3) An sva dna squonker clone that started out great and quickly kinda fell apart brothered me a lot. 
4) the entheon turned out a slight mess with a long ongoing group buy and didn’t quite knock the hadaly off its feet. 
5) the B.B. I enjoyed it a lot but to sick and change the coils was a pain in my a$$ and the hype died down fairly quick for me. The Sxk that is 

@Stosta wat u got for us

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The VT Inbox with a wonky door.
ENVII Fits - Me no likey
About 5 litres of juice... I have to stop buying juice hoping for another ADV.
Kylin RTA - OMG that leaking!
Every 3D Squonker

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

For me:

The Kylin which needs no explanation. 

The TFV12 - expensive poor quality coils that always burnt out within a week.

Boxer V2 - 510 broke off after a week. Replacement doors didn't fit on the second mod.

Aside from that it's more poor tasting juices that have been the star of my worst buys. But that's subjective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

211W Hugo Vapor Boxer Rader, 510 assembly came off within hours of receiving the mod :|

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

PHARAOH RDTA : Overrated and leaked too much.
AELOUS Clone RDA : Clone says enough, leaked and spitting issues, wasnt well manufactured.Just didnt feel right.
I-Just 2's : Thought these would come in handy as back-ups but when you hooked on the drip life these are a joke.
A-lot of Local Juices but lets not mention any as there are a few guys that are REALLY giving the International Juice Co's a run for there money with some INSANE Recipes and clean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> The VT Inbox with a wonky door.
> ENVII Fits - Me no likey
> About 5 litres of juice... I have to stop buying juice hoping for another ADV.
> Kylin RTA - OMG that leaking!
> Every 3D Squonker



I would have suggested bringing the juice to the meet, and sell it. But you are not driving up so idea out the door, dont want to waste your lugage space with useless juice if their was the possibility of extreme beautifull mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

The gear i got this year was some of the best on the market and thus only have 1 product i regret buying this year.
The *merlin mini rda top cap kit* - dripping into an rta base and wanting it to work like a designed rda is not posible at all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> I would have suggested bringing the juice to the meet, and sell it. But you are not driving up so idea out the door, dont want to waste your lugage space with useless juice if their was the possibility of extreme beautifull mods.



I have given most of it away... trying to empty the Vape Cave... most of the juice has gone to good homes... I just need to cull the hardware some more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

frankenskull clone
hadaly - mostly because im not a single coil and tight draw guy
medusa!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> I have given most of it away... trying to empty the Vape Cave... most of the juice has gone to good homes... I just need to cull the hardware some more.



Making space for new HE gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog

For me it was the Limitless Classic. No matter what build I put in it, the flavour was never more than just average...
From a mod perspective, the Smoant Battlestar - while its well built and works nicely in wattage mode, temp mode has quite a delay before firing and the battery life is really poor...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> I have given most of it away... trying to empty the Vape Cave... most of the juice has gone to good homes... I just need to cull the hardware some more.


I be waiting for them squonker sales

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## skola

- ESG Skyline

Nothing else really I guess..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777

I’ve had fairly good luck with the gear I bought this year, thankfully. My worst purchase would be the Kylin Rta for the leaking issues!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

skola said:


> - ESG Skyline
> 
> Nothing else really I guess..



Did I read that correct

Why would you say that? It's very interesting to see a skyline on the list of bad buys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

antonherbst said:


> Did I read that correct
> 
> Why would you say that? It's very interesting to see a skyline on the list of bad buys.


Coz I think he found it mad pricey and the buy took a long time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Let's see...


The Kylin - Leaky sonofagun
Cthulhu MTL - Another leaky little bugger... How can they release a tank that leaks and why did I have to buy two of them?!
Smok Guardian kit - It works but it's just so impractical (as I _knew_ it would be but still had to have one)
The SXK BB - Irritating to build on, and doesn't give me what I'm looking for in a vape. In fairness I wouldn't say it was bad enough for a "Worst Buy", but it was definitely disappointing!
A ton of juices - Promised myself I would stop buying juices that I haven't tested, yet I still do it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hallucinated_

Smok Alien - Piece of garbage low production quality control trash. It belongs in the trash

Obs engine - would rather use it as a paper weight.

Streaky cotton - Would not recommend this to anyone. Garbage

Voopoo drag (black paint) - i find better build quality on a piece of lego's.

Vape shops selling juices that is out of BB date

Demon Killer pre built coils.
I cant express how utter garbage these mass production Chinese sh*t is. I would rather use hair from the floor of a barber shop as cotton than using these coils again.

Tfv8 coils, half of them dont work (bad batches)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## skola

antonherbst said:


> Did I read that correct
> 
> Why would you say that? It's very interesting to see a skyline on the list of bad buys.



Took half the year to get here. Had issues with the juice flow control, shredded the skin on my finger trying to loosen the juice flow control. Damaged the juice flow control. Spent more money to replace the juice flow control...

I guess it was just one of those unlucky experiences. The Coppervape Skyline is on my list of best buys of 2017 though..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Eina, Wow that is a serious mark to be left by an rta. But very interesting on the clone being a top buy. Just shows us all the vaping journey is a very personal experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm

Everything I bought that wasnt vape related, the money of which could have been spent on something vape related

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sideshowruki

The Geekvape Mech "Pro" Kit

What a POS...

For the first week it was generally a pleasant experience, which quickly devolved into a pain, at one point leaving me without vaping for almost a full day.

So the fire button gets so hot you cant fire the mod, you then have to spend 30-40 minutes disassembling the mod to get to the fire button. This leaves you with 2 hours of decent vaping again, until you have to strip it again.

Once you get used to this(that's one quarter of the day in maintenance if you vape a full day), the slides on the button starts wearing out.
This means you can press the button as much as you like, it never makes a square connection with the contacts which leads to it either not firing at all, or frying your finger because the button gets 300 degrees Celsius. This means you have to strip it again


I really hope someone from Geekvape reads this, please recall and destroy all the Mech "Pro" Kits that have ever been manufactured

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyro

Seemo.wm said:


> Everything I bought that wasnt vape related, the money of which could have been spent on something vape related


 Like food for example

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb

Stosta said:


> A ton of juices - Promised myself I would stop buying juices that I haven't tested, yet I still do it!


The problem for me is, I'll test the juice in store, kinda like it, get it home and after 1 or 2 refills decide I don't actually like it :'(

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 6


----------



## JB1987

For me I think it was the Govad RDA, really disappointing, pain to drip as you have to take the top cap off otherwise the juice goes directly into the airflow. All other purchases were well worth it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Local concentrates that got a reputation for being nasty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz

Not so much a bad but in terms of quality of gear, but the serpent bf I got to use on my Dripbox. Who knew that you had to make a coil for the rda to make contact with the mods 510? ... Apparently everyone I never spoke to before buying it. So now it's been plugged and is sitting atop my stingray clone hoping for another squonker to come along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

I haven't bought any gear this year so I have nothing really to say except what i just said

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## PuffingCrow

Thanks to all you guys advise and reviews not many

But worst buy for me was:

1 Limitless Pulse (Peace of Crap)
2 Vandy Vape MESH RDA (don't know what I was thinking)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder

To be honest after reading all the great reviews I so wanted to try it but dont know if the nic was to high (6mg compared to my usual 3mg) but Paulies Guava just didnt do it for me at all and Jeem Juice as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Ram squonker! Oooomf it started out leka coz it was first squonker but Junne it wasn’t AT ALL!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Ijoy exo rta, the Ford Kuga of RTA's. Does not catch fire but I wish it did. Leaks like a fire hose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

1) some really kak juice - my gosh how do some companies sell this shyte 
2) kylin rta... leaks leaks
3) new dotmod 24 rda ... that stupid clamp system ... what the &$&&
4) skyline... love it but could have bought the bloody clone and had beer money for a year and oh yes the authentic blooody stick juice flow nonsense...cost me more bringing in another deck than buying a clone

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Hadaly
CSMNT
Tiffany Blue Petri RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I can’t really classify anything as my worst buy - learned from everything that I bought - good and bad 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

On behalf of vape companies everywhere, I must apologise for the Wismec Predator

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mr. B

BumbleBee said:


> On behalf of vape companies everywhere, I must apologise for the Wismec Predator


Thank goodness I watched all the reviews on that thing. I was considering buying one but after watching the reviews I knew to steer clear of the predator

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Mesh RDA (with the mesh installed) - F.... that thing! POS

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Chukin'Vape said:


> Mesh RDA (with the mesh installed) - F.... that thing! POS


I quite enjoy that one, although it does get a little warm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B

Chukin'Vape said:


> Mesh RDA (with the mesh installed) - F.... that thing! POS


True that... I tried the mesh thing on a friend of mine's mesh rda and could not get what all the fuss was about? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> I have given most of it away... trying to empty the Vape Cave... most of the juice has gone to good homes... I just need to cull the hardware some more.



Can I please have dibs on the gold skyline and the black faced mod with the gold sides that you said hurt your hand.  

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shatter

BumbleBee said:


> On behalf of vape companies everywhere, I must apologise for the Wismec Predator


Yip I have one of of them lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> Can I please have dibs on the gold skyline and the black faced mod with the gold sides that you said hurt your hand.
> 
> Dave



I doubt the Gold Skyline will ever be sold @Dave. It's the best RTA in the world right now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> I doubt the Gold Skyline will ever be sold @Dave. It's the best RTA in the world right now.



........... I wouldn't sell it either

Dave

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Rob Fisher said:


> I doubt the Gold Skyline will ever be sold @Dave. It's the best RTA in the world right now.



Does it perform well as a DL device too? or is it a waste of time unless you're going for MTL?


----------



## DirtyD

Kylin RTA - worst tank, EVER

Pulse BF Box Mod - Awesome device , just realised I don't like squonking and mechs are too much fuss with coil calculations etc for crazy hits - enjoying regulated life too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

I understand how all of you must be feeling - because all of the Time Effort Energy & Money invested into your particular Items - is now spent and gone with zero return - This note is to say that I have been pretty fortunate to have not experienced any specific “Failure” and have appreciated everything to date - so - not to sound crazy or disrespectful to anyone - I really need to say thank You to all who have informed - reviewed - helped - advised - assisted me along my vaping journey so as not to have any “Bad Buys” - All Greatly Appreciated.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyro said:


> Does it perform well as a DL device too? or is it a waste of time unless you're going for MTL?



It sure does @Spyro! That's the way I use it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

Kylin rta
Pulse bf box
Kryten RDA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie

1. Vandy Vape Beserker
2. Tons of juice .... mostly local.
3. Kylin
4. Armor RDA

I honestly feel that the "Hype" created by some led to a lot of disappointment for many - vaping is just to diverse & subjective & one has to learn your personal vaping style, read plenty of reviews, learn which community members share the same style of vaping & don't rush in. During the first 2 years of my vaping journey I rushed into the hype created by the common "Hype" culprits, only to be disappointed & then to see they too were dumping very gear they helped hype.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Kangertech Five 6

Nice idea being able to fire how many of the coils in the head you want and can run on 5 Samsung 30Q's 15,000mAh making it a great capacity desktop device + power bank.

Problem the technology means the tank and device need each other so lack of compatibility and coil heads £5 each quickly brought on a very premature retirement.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Mr Fluff cotton... luckily it is well priced but damn just could not get rid of dry hits (more than likely my fault) ... maybe for dripping it’ll work but anything else I would rather use it to soak up juice spills


----------



## NaZa05

For me it has to be the entheon. Not my style of vaping I guess


----------



## daniel craig

NaZa05 said:


> For me it has to be the entheon. Not my style of vaping I guess


Too less airflow?


----------



## Rebel

Entheon RDA- big disappointment and it was pricey too


----------



## Simmons

Wismec preditor...Bought it at the vape fest and showed low atomiser 3-4 months later


----------



## NaZa05

daniel craig said:


> Too less airflow?



That is correct Sir even with the airflow change to the side of the coils it just didn’t give me what I was looking for.


----------



## Gizmo

KUI BF MOD biggest POS ever made. Lost over 45k on them. Eventually gave them away.
Vaporesso Target Mod ( Soo many returns )

( Not of 2017 but of all time for me )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance

Gizmo said:


> KUI BF MOD biggest POS ever made. Lost over 45k on them. Eventually gave them away.
> Vaporesso Target Mod ( Soo many returns )
> 
> ( Not of 2017 but of all time for me )


Eina!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## snowman123

Kylin RTA - This leaking issue drove me crazy from day one. 

Big Baby Best RBA - Absolute POS from day one. This RBA gives an atomizer short error and has a machined press fit base. I cannot believe how such rubbish is released to consumers. 

I did fix both of the above after after alot of wasted juice, blood, sweat and tears.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Strontium

Worst buy of 2017:

Earl of Windsor juice. 

Why:

Coz it's kak.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## CeeJay

Worst buy has to be the Govad RDA and Goon LP. I even bought a Smok Alien but it never gave me any hassles so I can't complain.


----------



## NielJoubert

Gizmo said:


> KUI BF MOD biggest POS ever made. Lost over 45k on them. Eventually gave them away.
> Vaporesso Target Mod ( Soo many returns )
> 
> ( Not of 2017 but of all time for me )



I got a KUI for really cheap, couldn't get it firing at first and the RDA doesn't sit flush on the 510 connector. Thinking of transplanting the parts into a 3D Printed case. 

Worst purchase for me this year so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Not vape related, but ANY Mr Price t-shirt. After one one wash it turns from a nice sitting T into a boob tube. Great if you have a C Cup, not so great if you are a man and buying bread and milk at the local Spar

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## kev mac

snowman123 said:


> Kylin RTA - This leaking issue drove me crazy from day one.
> 
> Big Baby Best RBA - Absolute POS from day one. This RBA gives an atomizer short error and has a machined press fit base. I cannot believe how such rubbish is released to consumers.
> 
> I did fix both of the above after after alot of wasted juice, blood, sweat and tears.


I have to say the Voo Poo Drag,Snow wolf 200 plus and the Alien mods.Loved all for the time I used them and they were great when working but they all crapped the bed on me.3 more expensive paper weights.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

I was fortunate so far as to only have a few duds since i have the habit of doing extensive research beforehand but the following impulse/hype purchases bit me in the arse. 

1) Predator regulated squonker
2) All Vandy Vape products
3) Pharoah RTA
4) Kylin RTA

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Ijoy Tornado Hero - flawed and faulty tank by design.
OBS Engine - Overrated tank with poor flavor and build quality.

Native Wicks Cotton

Dead Rabbit as an RDA - Not a bad RDA just overrated. I was disappointed.

Paulies Coffee Cake and entire Ruthless range. Not bad juice, they are just overrated/overhyped.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Franky

Berserker RTA - thought it was going to be a MTL game changer... now I'm waiting for my Digiflavor Siren 2 22mm to arrive from China


----------



## fjlaubscher

Got a Limitless 22mm RDA last week, used it for two days and switched back to my Goon.
Probably the worst thing I've bought this year.

I'm sure it's great for other people, but that 3-post build deck is horrible. 
Also the flavor isn't as great as the wasp.

Maybe I shouldn't be comparing it to the wasp, but it's the only other 22mm RDA I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Was lucky not to buy any expensive duds

Duds were mostly concentrates 

Bought 5 mods and 4 atties, wich 3 & 3 respectively are still with me, everything sold was a duplicate or replaced by a favored model

I see a fair amount of people who disliked the Entheon, as someone who used a Hadley exclusively for over 6 months, its exactly what I was looking for, with that said I reeeally miss my Hadaly, and will always regret selling it, was a game changer for me, I dont miss the wet spots on my pockets though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

CMMACKEM said:


> Paulies Coffee Cake and entire Ruthless range. Not bad juice, they are just overrated/overhyped.



Don’t know what Ruthless range is like, but I agree with you, Paulies is overrated.


----------



## Hooked

@Carnival and @CMMACKEM

I agree about Paulies Coffee Cake. It's pleasant and not sweet, which I like, but the coffee taste could be stronger. Perhaps I'll buy some coffee concentrate and add it! It's strange that it's somewhat disappointing though, as it was one of the winners of the 2016 Bakery Award.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Hooked said:


> @Carnival and @CMMACKEM
> 
> I agree about Paulies Coffee Cake. It's pleasant and not sweet, which I like, but the coffee taste could be stronger. Perhaps I'll buy some coffee concentrate and add it! It's strange that it's somewhat disappointing though, as it was one of the winners of the 2016 Bakery Award.



I found that for the coffee to shine you need to up the wattage quite a bit with fancy coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carnival

@Hooked good idea! Let us know how that goes, adding coffee concentrate to it if you do decide to try that out. I love coffee flavours, but the coffee taste needs to be rich and prominent for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

CMMACKEM said:


> Dead Rabbit as an RDA - Not a bad RDA just overrated. I was disappointed.



How...
Why....
When....
Where.....

Why brother? The DR is one of my best buys for 2017.
What dont you like about it brother?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> @Hooked good idea! Let us know how that goes, adding coffee concentrate to it if you do decide to try that out. I love coffee flavours, but the coffee taste needs to be rich and prominent for me.



@Carnival Peeps on this forum will laugh at me now, but I love TopQ Coffee. There's nothing fancy about it - just plain coffee. It's my first-vape-of-the-day juice. I have only 2 bottles left (they're tiny 10ml bottles) and it's difficult to get hold of. When I ask for it at supermarkets/bottle stores, I'm met with a "Huh??".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Carnival Peeps on this forum will laugh at me now, but I love TopQ Coffee. There's nothing fancy about it - just plain coffee. It's my first-vape-of-the-day juice. I have only 2 bottles left (they're tiny 10ml bottles) and it's difficult to get hold of. When I ask for it at supermarkets/bottle stores, I'm met with a "Huh??".



No one is laughing... TopQ Coffee was one of my GO TO juices when I first started!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Carnival Peeps on this forum will laugh at me now, but I love TopQ Coffee. There's nothing fancy about it - just plain coffee. It's my first-vape-of-the-day juice. I have only 2 bottles left (they're tiny 10ml bottles) and it's difficult to get hold of. When I ask for it at supermarkets/bottle stores, I'm met with a "Huh??".



I won't laugh at you @Hooked 
I also liked Top-Q Coffee! It was great
I reviewed it here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/topq-juice-reviews.t556/


----------



## CMMACKEM

Hooked said:


> @Carnival and @CMMACKEM
> 
> I agree about Paulies Coffee Cake. It's pleasant and not sweet, which I like, but the coffee taste could be stronger. Perhaps I'll buy some coffee concentrate and add it! It's strange that it's somewhat disappointing though, as it was one of the winners of the 2016 Bakery Award.



I might be bringing in some Smax Mafia Princess which is a coffee cake. One of the best ever made I hear.

https://www.smaxeliquid.com/products/mafia-princess

I just need to ask some questions on here about the line first.


----------



## CMMACKEM

Clouds4Days said:


> How...
> Why....
> When....
> Where.....
> 
> Why brother? The DR is one of my best buys for 2017.
> What dont you like about it brother?



I was using this as a normal RDA.Same juice, same temps and same coils. 

The flavor not as good as my Reload RTA. DR RDA became way too hot compared to my Reload.

A lot of spit back and some leaking when I filled it up just below the coils. I know this shouldn't be a con on the RDA but YouTube reviewers have said that there was none of that when filling it this way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

CMMACKEM said:


> I was using this as a normal RDA.Same juice, same temps and same coils.
> 
> The flavor not as good as my Reload RTA. DR RDA became way too hot compared to my Reload.
> 
> A lot of spit back and some leaking when I filled it up just below the coils. I know this shouldn't be a con on the RDA but YouTube reviewers have said that there was none of that when filling it this way.



What coils you using brother and where is your coil placement brother?


----------



## CMMACKEM

Clouds4Days said:


> What coils you using brother and where is your coil placement brother?



I was using DNA Staple Staggered Framed Claptons specifically for flavor .09 OHMS.

I watched the YouTube vids by Ambitionz Vaper and Mike Vapes to ensure that my coil placement was correct.


----------



## Clouds4Days

@CMMACKEM im using aliens in mine and have also used fused claptons which worked well.
My coil positioning - if you look through airflow slot you should see bottom of your coils. I will upload a pic so you can see airflow slot and coil placement.

Also i wouldnt fill the rda up with that much juice. Your juice is gonna get very hot even before its gotten to the coil and that's probably why you getting major spitback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

CMMACKEM said:


> I was using DNA Staple Staggered Framed Claptons specifically for flavor .09 OHMS.
> 
> I watched the YouTube vids by Ambitionz Vaper and Mike Vapes to ensure that my coil placement was correct.



Try a diffrent coil with higher ohms maybe around .20 i think you running it too hot.

Each RDA will have its sweet spot and not all enjoy running hot.
Please give your DR another shot , it really is an amazing RDA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

CMMACKEM said:


> I might be bringing in some Smax Mafia Princess which is a coffee cake. One of the best ever made I hear.
> 
> https://www.smaxeliquid.com/products/mafia-princess
> 
> I just need to ask some questions on here about the line first.



@CMMACKEM I see that it's VG/PG 90/10.  That's unusual, isn't it?


----------



## CMMACKEM

Clouds4Days said:


> @CMMACKEM im using aliens in mine and have also used fused claptons which worked well.
> *My coil positioning - if you look through airflow slot you should see bottom of your coils. I will upload a pic so you can see airflow slot and coil placement.*
> 
> *Also i wouldnt fill the rda up with that much juice. Your juice is gonna get very hot even before its gotten to the coil and that's probably why you getting major spitback.*
> 
> View attachment 117205





Hooked said:


> @CMMACKEM I see that it's VG/PG 90/10.  That's unusual, isn't it?



Yeah it is.

@Silver has it and I am now rethinking my order quantity.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smax-ejuice.t45610/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

CMMACKEM said:


> I might be bringing in some Smax Mafia Princess which is a coffee cake. One of the best ever made I hear.
> 
> https://www.smaxeliquid.com/products/mafia-princess
> 
> I just need to ask some questions on here about the line first.


SMAX is one of the juices that use TFN. I've only heard good things about their line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Clouds4Days said:


> Try a diffrent coil with higher ohms maybe around .20 i think you running it too hot.
> 
> Each RDA will have its sweet spot and not all enjoy running hot.
> Please give your DR another shot , it really is an amazing RDA.



I sold it after the first day. Problem is I only use DNA coils and they are all(bar the standard aliens(.12ohms) 0.9 ohms.

I believe it is fantastic for squonking though.


----------



## CMMACKEM

daniel craig said:


> SMAX is one of the juices that use TFN. I've only heard good things about their line.


I will order but based on Silver, I will only order a sample pack(30ml of each flavor) and a 60ml of each flavor just in case it is not flavorsome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Hooked said:


> @Carnival Peeps on this forum will laugh at me now, but I love TopQ Coffee. There's nothing fancy about it - just plain coffee. It's my first-vape-of-the-day juice. I have only 2 bottles left (they're tiny 10ml bottles) and it's difficult to get hold of. When I ask for it at supermarkets/bottle stores, I'm met with a "Huh??".


in parklands main road turn right at KFC parking but don't turn in.turn left there's a small tobaconist /vape shop I used to get topQ from on your right as you enter pep on right and tobacconist left.

they also have a shop in the main road to the left of spar parking opposite pep.
I would go to the 1st one I suggested they used to have more variety

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

sorry for the double posts.the messages dissapear then I see later they are posted.Merry Christmas vapers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

hooked in parklands main road spar parking go towards pep and turn right.I used to get top Q there. I liked there grape.back then the was also not too many other brands to choose from and they always had top Q whenever I popped in.I. the main road on tour left as you pass the spar parking there's also a tobacconist but they didn't always have stock I think its the same owner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> hooked in parklands main road spar parking go towards pep and turn right.I used to get top Q there. I liked there grape.back then the was also not too many other brands to choose from and they always had top Q whenever I popped in.I. the main road on tour left as you pass the spar parking there's also a tobacconist but they didn't always have stock I think its the same owner



@Raindance Thanks for the info - I'll take a look see on Wednesday when I'm in the area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

I’ve had success for the most part, when it comes to my vape gear purchases.

The only bad buy for me, was my Aspire Athos tank. Leaks a lot. But then again maybe it’s something I’m doing, or not doing? I’ve put it away. I don’t want to part with it just yet, despite the leaking issue. Maybe when I have more experience I’ll take it out again and see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Carnival As said on the Speeder review : "One thing to be careful with, when refilling, the procedure of closing the airflow, filing the tank, closing and turning upside down before opening the airflow again; must really be done carefully ! "
Since then, no leaking at all on any of the two coils.

COMMENT AS ...


----------



## Resistance

http://forums.aspirecig.com/discussion/29755/athos-leaking


----------



## Vape_N8th

I have had great experiences and horrid ones this year , but I have to say my second year of vaping kicked with a bang !

-DNA 75c Paranormal ,( Stopped working within a day of buying it !)
-Dna 166 Therion , ( Door Rattles more than a rattle snake , horrid battery life even with e-scribe tweaking)
-Dna 75c Vt Cigar 26650 ( Hot bottom issues , and its a full of crap chip)
-Sx mini G class ( The chipset is wonderful but i had a first edition .... the paint peeled faster than a smok alien's)
-Goon v1.5 ( was just really meh.... og is king ) 
-Kylin ( Better known as the colander )
-LMC copper mech ( The value dropped instantly because of the I-joy mech combo) 
- Lmc 22 RDA ( Just ,..... Just shite ! ) 
There are probably a few more but I cant remember !

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

